# Hi from South Africa!



## KarlMuller182 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone! My name is Karl and I am from South Africa. I've been playing in a band for about 10 years, but have given it up to focus more on my Studio. 
I am also getting in to some Composing and I would love to write music for film and games. I'm really excited to have found this forum and I'm looking forward to being a member here! 
If any one is interested my soundcloud page is www.soundcloud.com/karlmullermusic , there is only a couple of demo's up, but i am working hard on getting better and uploading new Music.

Best wishes to all!
Karl Muller


----------



## Zelorkq (Sep 15, 2013)

Welkom boet!

Glad to have you aboard Karl, I'm also South African, composing cinematic/epic music, some for myself, some for trailers/films.
I hope you have a great time & experience on this forum! I've had a listen to your Soundcloud channel, you've got some very interesting ideas, great stuff!


Cheers


----------



## Resoded (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KarlMuller182 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Guys! I really appreciate it!
I'm working hard getting to know all the new instruments and possibilities!

Thanks for the comment Zelorkq! I've got a head full of ideas and I'm hopefully my skills will catch up so I can bring them to life!

Have and awesome Evening!

Karl


----------

